# Saddlebags and 595s and 586s



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Alright, 595 and 586 owners......and Chas, I guess......what sort of saddlebags are you using? I haven't used one in a long time, because given how close my thighs stay to the frame while making the bike go forward, the straps around the seatpost have chewed up my bibs. I like even less the idea of a strap goin' round the E-Post. 

What's y'all usin'?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I use the Arundel bag on my bikes where I don't want to attach to the seat post.
It holds plenty and looks nice...

http://www.arundelbike.com/theDual.html


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

Since I use a Fizik Arione seat with the ICS (Integrated Clip System), I am using a Fizik ICS seat bag. It attaches to the seat and not the seat post. Works great if you use a Fizik ICS seat.


----------

